# New User Here!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Mates! I recently signed on and yes, a newbie to the sailing arena. Located in Rochester NY area on Lake Ontario and have summer place on eastern end of Lake Ontario. Also am owner of a "project" 1952 Lightning. Am along in years and hence have named it "Late Start". Am in the process of putting it in the water before the end of the season. Just finished washing original sails in my super sized jacuzzi and am terribly impressed with that approach to washing sails. Will no doubt be seeking your experience and advice on matters relating to putting an ole boat back on the water. Feel free to shoot me a line (pun intended). Sail on....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Mike. Just about time to put runners on that lightning!


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome Mike - you are never too late to start sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Mike. Lots of us old farts on here.


----------



## Skipaway (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Mike - Sounds like a good project. My 1st Lightning was about 150 numbers after yours. There should be some good resources close to you. I understand someone in Sakanateles is restoring #39. Is there still a Lightning fleet on Irondequoit Bay? (I used to live in that area 30 years ago.)

Enjoy.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet Mike.


----------

